# Garmin gps vs iPhone gps



## scott stokes (Nov 4, 2011)

I have gps kit and topo maps on my iPhone.how much better is the garmin gps like the 62S,or etrex 30?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 5, 2011)

Does you iphone have and external or high gain gps antenna built in?... nooo.  I'm sure it will get you to the nearest coffee shop and if you only need it for reference there's no difference.  If your really gonna go out somewhere remote where your life could be on the line why wonder.   

btw:  The early versions of that would only work if you still had a cell signal.  I don't know about the latest.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 5, 2011)

I have iPhone 4 and it does not use cell for gps.I only use it to mark trails and rubs.I have only been lost for 30 minutes in my life and I am old.I do go off the path a lot and fare


----------

